# Our current Residents (Udated)



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Please excuse any fuzzies, they are not always co-operative hehe ;D









TR Monroe and TR Whiskey









TR Monroe









My puppy Daisy (Maltese X Chihuahua) 









TR Monroe sitting with my other puppy Cash (Daisy's brother)









Action shot of TR Higgins


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









TR Higgins









TR Monroe









TR Higgins









TR Whiskey









Pinata!









Rescue Luna, the sarcoptic ear mites have cleared up nicely!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









Luna is a pretty girl!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









TR Stella, 10 days pregnant









TR Stella









TR Lucy









TR Lucy









TR Lucy


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*

Ahaha I love that last pic of Luna  Your puppies have gotten so much bigger!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*

Hehe shes cute isnt she! Ive been hearing more noises from her, not sure wether to take her for a third vet visit?!









Ellie Mae, Maltese... Daisy and Cash's mom.









TR Finnigan









TR Finnigan being a smush









TR Finnigan










TR Finnigan


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









Rescue Scotch









Rescue Scotch









Rescue Scotch









Rescue Scotch's handsome markings









Recuse Scotch










TR Oliver


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









TR Oliver sulks when I call him my flump









TR Oliver









TR Oliver









TR Mojo's beautiful markings









TR Mojo










TR Buck <3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My Fur Babies*









TR Buck



























TR Kahula - siamese masked boy! Isnt he cute!


----------



## tasteofink (Jun 3, 2010)

omgggggg gorgeous rats!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you


----------

